# A critically ill friend, and one of Minneapolis' Finest



## BigDog (Oct 17, 2008)

Officer Jeff Kirby works for the Minneapolis Park Police. Some of you know that I once worked for them in a non-sworn capacity. Kirb was very instrumental in my applying and being hired, of which were I without my time with MPPD I would not likely have the dispatch job I have.

 About a year ago it was discovered that Kirb had leukemia. He has been in and out of the hospital for chemo, etc. Just last weekend He had his bone marrow transplant. The doctors said the next few days went as normal, with bumps along the way, but today it was discovered that Kirb has pneumonia in both lungs, a blood infection, and liver and kidney damage. He is critical condition.

His wife, Millie, has been by his side the whole time. She has been the epitome of defining "for better or for worse, till death do us part." With all due respect to people's faith here on the forums, please keep Jeff, Millie, and their family in your thoughts, prayers, or whatever you do to honor the ill. Keep in mind too the "extended" family; Minneapolis City and Park Police and Dispatch, and the FBI and Postal Service (Millie is former FBI and now in Law Enforcement for the Postal Service).

Kirb condition is current as mentioned as of around noon today, CST. I've not heard anything else at this point. I'm not sure if no news is good news in this scenario.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2008)

He will certainly be in my thoughts!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

I am praying for Jeff, Millie, and all involved, and I will let my husband know to start praying as well.  Please keep us up-to-date as much as you are able, and please let him know that he has the support of people who may not know him but love him and his family just the same.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely in my prayers, Big Dog.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 17, 2008)

prayers going out...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 17, 2008)

good thoughts will be sent.


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 17, 2008)

Sad news....you, him & his family are in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## BigDog (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks all. It's somewhat of an emotional roller coaster for me in a couple ways. First, it's my first friend that is experiencing such a grim situation, especially at the same age as me! Also, from the brotherhood of law enforcement, it was barely a year ago the Minneapolis Park Police had to bury an officer killed in the line of duty. I wasn't as close of a friend with that officer, but enough to have worked with him and was what i considered to be at least a good acquaintance.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 17, 2008)

BigDog, I just found this article. Is this true. Did he really lose his job too? Along with all theses others.
OMG. How much more can a family take? Is the community helping financially in any way? Sure hope so.

*Minneapolis Park Police Layoffs Force 17 Officers Off Job* Last Edited: Thursday, 28 Aug 2008, 10:32 PM CDT Created: Thursday, 28 Aug 2008, 8:22 PM CDT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Minneapolis Park Police



*SideBar*

*Stories*

'Going-Away Party' for Potential Loss of St. Paul Cops to 'Burbs*Videos*





MINNEAPOLIS -- The Minneapolis Park Police's motto is to protect and serve people in the park. For a department that's small to begin with, it's about to get even smaller.

Because the department lost a lucrative contract, it says it can't afford to keep all of its officers. But one officer is being hit the hardest.

*VIDEO | Park Police Layoffs*​ 
Officer Jeff Kirby is deathly ill, out on medical leave, when he learned he was on the list of layoffs. Kirby suffers from leukemia, his head is swollen from chemo treatments, and he's only 31-years-old. 

Kirby and 16 other officers received letters in the mail informing them of the layoff. Other officers on the casualty list have worked for the city in one way or another for nearly two decades. The cuts are on a seniority basis, and come because the park board lost a hefty contract to provide security at public schools for the Minneapolis Police Department.

"Seeing that we are taking over the contract for schools, we're gonna try to merge some officers over at MPD and have them continue to work in schools so it's an easy transition," insists MPD Sgt. Jesse Garcia.

Parents who rely on the Park Police to protect their kids during leisure time are also concerned. "We want to send kids to a place where safe, go to place where there's not a lot violence where somebody's got an eye on them," says parent Mark Mask.

The Park Police Chief canceled an interview with FOX 9 Thursday, calling the issue "too sensitive."


----------



## BigDog (Oct 17, 2008)

In RE: the layoffs, I know all 16 active officers were able to transfer to the city. I believe a couple of those actually retired, simply because they were able to. Some were able to stay with the Park police, as the park superintendent decided to maintain a slightly higher head count then usual. In light of that, Kirb should still officially be a Park cop on medical leave, because people lower then him in seniority were able to maintain their park cop status. I don't know that for sure, though, so don't quote me on it. I can maybe find out more tonight.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2008)

Our thoughts are with Kirb, his family and friends.


----------



## BigDog (Oct 17, 2008)

Doctors have put Jeff in a drug induced coma. His blood pressure is very low which has caused his kidneys to shut down. He is on a respirator as well as dialysis. The doctors are focusing on blood pressure for now; Jeff is on medication to try to bring the pressure up. After that they will redirect focus to the infections. The next few hours are critical. Jeff does seem to be responding to voice and touch.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 17, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers en route, Big Dog


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 17, 2008)

Not good news, but more prayers going out. So sad, BigDog.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 17, 2008)

_May GOD watch over Jeff and everyone close to him, as well as You my Friend. Love and Hugs James_


_P.S. PM me I am always here if you need to talk. _


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Big Dog, I was hoping for a positive update, and that our prayers have been helping.
More prayers your way.................................


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh my, I missed this thread. My heart and prayers go out to him, his family and all you fellow officers!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry BD I missed this the first time around. 
It takes a brave soul to police in Mpls... I remember the one killed you mentioned... so sad. 
My thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry it's been so long since I've been here, and since I've updated on Jeff. The former I will update elsewhere; as for Jeff, well, here goes.

Things remain grave for Jeff. The stem cells from the transplant still haven't grafted, and the veno-occlusive disease seems to still remain as neither his liver or kidneys have regained function. He remains on a respirator, but the doctors are hoping to take him out of the coma to see how he fairs. The difficulty is due to the heavy duty pain meds he is on, he's pretty doped up anyway. The doctors continue to check with tests, but long story short nothing has really changed. 

Check that. Just got a new update from his wife on Caring Bridge. Not good. More infection. Barring a miracle (which no one is ruling out) now is the time to say goodbye. On that note, I need to go and shower and head to the U of M Medical Center.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 13, 2008)

Bigdog... my thoughts are with you and your friends...


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear this terrible news, Big Dog.
Thank you for sharing it though. I've often thought about him and his family.
One only wonders ... and frets, why this happens to good people.
Prayers continued for you and your friend and his loved ones.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, y'all.

I spent about an hour and 45 minutes with Kirb and his wife, Millie. A number of other visitors came and went as well, including a good number of cops. As I understand it, there are one or two more things the doctors can try or check, but they are not at all optemistic. I think their doing it is two fold. First, they can say they tried absolutely everything. Second, branching off from that, they can comfort Millie that they did indeed try absolutely everything.

While it was good to see him, it was hard. In reality it likely was the last time, and he wasn't at all the same as to tough yet tender hearted cop I remember. Even driving to the hospital I went by a section of road where I vividly remember him and a couple of the other motor cops (motorcycle) were parked running traffic radar. It was a good memory. Now he's hooked up to countless machines and has countless wires and tubes almost creating a spider's web effect. He was able to open his eyes, and to what I could tell was able to see and recognize those that came (in the brief seconds he was awake). 

I just learned that MPD lost another officer earlier this week, to brain cancer. This has been a hard week, with the 9th being the 1 year memorial of Officer Mark Bedard (another friend of mine and many others) who was killed in the line of duty, Officer Greg Knoll (brain cancer) who passed on Monday or Tuesday, and now Kirb seeming to be knocking on Heaven's door. It sure makes one re-evaluate the sanctity of life.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 13, 2008)

bless you , him and his family ...


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 13, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with them all.


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 13, 2008)

_We are all here praying for you all, and we are your support my Friend. Hugs to you all James_


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for all the heck you and your second family have been going through this past year. My prayers are for you and your families!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your grief.  Your loss is felt and supported with my prayers.  At time like this we need inner strength to be able to continue.  Must count this relationship as blessing that you knew such a great person.  I also feel that, even though someone seems sedated with medication, in my own heart I think they know you are there.  being near him was all that he would want.  May t he coming days be one of appreciation and understanding for his family, also you and your family.  Accept  my sympathy on your loss.


----------



## sattie (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi BigDog.... I'm with you in thoughts and prayers.  Sorry it has taken me so long to express this.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> BigDog, I just found this article. Is this true. Did he really lose his job too? Along with all theses others.
> OMG. How much more can a family take? Is the community helping financially in any way? Sure hope so.
> 
> *Minneapolis Park Police Layoffs Force 17 Officers Off Job* Last Edited: Thursday, 28 Aug 2008, 10:32 PM CDT Created: Thursday, 28 Aug 2008, 8:22 PM CDT
> ...



you're making me cry........my son is now a cop and loves his job and he's taken so many drunks off the road....if he was in your friend's position I'd be kicking down doors.....find a sympathetic news reporter and go from there.......I know that someone out there will bring justice by media coverage whether the dept.. wants to talk or not.........just discussed this with my son and he totally agrees.........and it just doesn't have to be in your immediate area.........


----------



## BigDog (Dec 9, 2008)

*Rest in peace my law enforcement brother, and friend.*

It is with a sad heart I bring news of Officer Jeff Kirby passing on this morning. His family lost a loving and devoted relative, many (including myself) have lost a good friend, and the City of Minneapolis has lost one of it's true finest. He passed peacefully and surrounded by family. This was 2 days after his 32nd birthday.

Rest in peace, brother. See you some day on the other side.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear that BD.... mpls can use all the good help they can get! 

Hope you are doing ok, will pray for his family.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm
so sorry... warm hugs to you.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry, BD. 
LC


----------



## GrantsKat (Dec 9, 2008)

May he rest in peace, Im so sorry....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2008)

To me, good cops are like fireman, and I have the greatest respect for them.  They are men and women who give of themselves, and often are called upon to put their own lives on the line for the welfare of others.  My prayers certainly will include Officer Kirby's family, and those who knew and loved him.  I wish I had seen this thread earlier.  I just hope and pray that his loved ones have a strong belief in something that will help ease their grief.  I believe in life after death, but know that not everyone does.  My prayer for Officer Kirby is that he has such joy in meeting those that went before him that he has no time to rest in peace, but rather, that he will revel in the joy of re-aquaintance.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 9, 2008)

I am so sorry BD! You have a special angel looking over you!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry, BD.  Some of what you related reminded me of some of Buck's travails before his death.

I'm sending love, prayers and wishes for soothing peace for you and Kirb's family.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear this.  I am praying for his family and friends as they go through this time of loss.

Barbara


----------



## BigDog (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks all. Kirb was a good man - a devoted husband, a loyal friend, and a street savvy yet tender hearted cop. I feel humbled and honored to not only have worked with him, but been considered a friend. 

I don't think that police officers are needed for that particular duty in Heaven, but good luck trying to stop Kirb from tearing up the streets of gold on his dressed up Police Edition Harley.

Rest in peace my friend. You know Millie (and Sinatra, Kirb's precious dog) will be watched and well cared for.


----------



## sattie (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sorry BigDog.... my thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------

